# blue card without job contract



## chezhian (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I would like to know, if i can apply for a blue card ?
I've worked in germany before and even had residence permit 

Thanks
Chezhian


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

chezhian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to know, if i can apply for a blue card ?
> I've worked in germany before and even had residence permit
> ...


You need to have a specific job offer/work contract and within the first 18 months of working in Germany for this employer you even need permission from the Federal Department of Employment if you want to change jobs.


----------



## chezhian (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for the information.


----------

